# N. K to strike USA!



## iceman2

Watch out USA N.K ir pumping up their big guns! :-o


----------



## PaulS

I only wish that was an accurate analogy of the capabilities of North Korea.
They have a rocket that can launch a satellite into space - we call those ICBMs.
They currently have a range that puts the west coast of the USA mainland an easy target.
The reigning "ruler" is a puppet of the military and they would like nothing more than to hurt the USA.
A conventional nuclear attack would only affect a small area but ifthey decide to put the bomb in orbit and detonate it far outside the atmosphere the EMP from just one small bomb could wipe out a large area of the electrical grid, all semiconductor based electronics and the main generators and transformers in a wide area. Secondary and local transformers would also be taken out and we could not easily recover because there simply are not enough generators and transformers to replace the ones that are burned out. It would take years or even decades to repair the damage of just one such orbital burst.
I am duely concerned but not yet worried. China will not support North Korea's use of nuclear weapons and I believe that North Korea would be all alone in any actions taken against them.


----------



## punch

We would booger them up in a short weekend. Hell we spent more time in Grenada. Shoot let me over there with my mini-14 and I shoot that little sawed off runt son of a b*tch right in his belly button. "Gangnam Style" Heck, I'll even do that silly little dance. That's right fellers. Punch is back and loaded for bear... I'm jus sayin'...

;p


----------



## iceman2

I hope your right about N.K, The problem is, their Chinese buddies, using them as some proxy antagonist, or is it all a false *** job ( who knows today, in this screwed up world) I do think that’s possible. They ( china, are moving and building up their troops at the boarder, with N.K After all China pretty much knows they are never going to get payback from the sates for all the cash they owe them, so who knows, I just fear for the everyday poor people who have **** all to do with this, just trying to live their lives! Nightmare situation will be if it all does kick off, and the States nukes N.K, China will respond in kind, real possibility ! And if Iran has it's head screwed on while you lot are battling China and N.K they will make their move, and possibly Russia too. Then everything is screwed. We are all going to go down! It’s then Good morning Apocalypse world ..

On top of all this we have the Famous middle east un-spring shit, that’s going to go turbo, sad to say in my eyes it’s all a ****ing great mess, and we are all in the middle of it all. Hooooo deep joy! I hope my last words will be **** THE BANKS!


----------



## Will2

I don't think the nuke thing is really that dangerous.. I think far more dangerous is them launching the fine grind into the atmosphere, under 10kg of their 45kg or so stockpile could poison the entire planet with plutonium. Poisoning a very large number of people. The atmospheric drift would hit north American in a couple days, and no amount of missile defence will protect American's from that, the contamination of their food and water supply. One plutonium bomb isn't a problem, but launching plutonium, bomb or not, into the atmosphere, now that is a danger.

You have probably heard of dirty uranium bombs.. a dirty plutonium release.. would poison a whole lot of the planet. If released properly it could be targeted to inundate north america and japan with radioactive particles. No need to even build a nuclear bomb... the element itself is lethal without an explosion.

http://www.clarku.edu/departments/marsh/projects/community/plutonium.pdf

Who cares if they have nukes the plutonium is more dangerous.

Really though they've been nice in doing underground testing.


----------



## punch

hell we owe our yellow brothers so much money, its in their best interest to either stay out of it or lets us wipe them off the map. NK wants things to stay as they are so they can maintain the appearance of messing with the US. One false move and we can just drop a daisy cutter and make an instant airfield. Shoot if we plan it right we could get Dennis Rodman and that little runt at the same time. A twofer if you will... I'm jus sayin'

punch


----------



## Nuklhed

Let's just hope that more of our service members don't get put in harm's way. I've been there....it wasn't fun.


----------



## 5Runner

I am so ****ing sick of us trying to save the world.

I feel sick when I think of those simple people stuck under the rule of crazy rulers, but they are going to need to create their own revolution. We can't do it for them.


----------



## stonewolf

agreed we revolted for our freedom (which is sliping away time to do it agin i gess) they can to quit relying on us sissy and do it your self


----------



## Smitty901

I wonder how much food, oil and cash we end up giving them this time to quiet down.
You wait it is coming,


----------



## Bailey

Smitty901 said:


> I wonder how much food, oil and cash we end up giving them this time to quiet down.
> You wait it is coming,


Ok i'm a Brit so you could say it's none of my business but i think if things do kick off and the shit really do hit the fan we all know England will be right by your side.
I think Punch is right we owe China too much money so there's no way they would side with NK.

And i think Smitty901 has hit the nail on the head i think this is all about getting American aid it doesn't matter to chow ling young fat or whatever his name is how many of his people die he just thinks if he starts trouble with you folks he will end up better off.
That's my humble opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## joec

I hate to be the busting this bubble as they are only capable of being a treat to their neighbors including China. First they have a bomb, but not one small enough to mount on a rocket. Now last I heard just today by an expert in this field it will take them a good 5 years to do that if they even could get the technology.


----------



## brandonnash

Send the troops in. We'll be back by 10.


----------



## joec

brandonnash said:


> Send the troops in. We'll be back by 10.


Lets let the Chinese fight them this time, they have more troops that we do at this time. Otherwise that 10 will another 10 year war with no winner.


----------



## paraquack

Of course there is no way the idiots in NK could smuggle a big giant nuke into this country and put it into a semi-trailer and park it outside 1600 Penn. Or could they???


----------



## brandonnash

joec said:


> Lets let the Chinese fight them this time, they have more troops that we do at this time. Otherwise that 10 will another 10 year war with no winner.


China won't do it. They are in a unique situation with NK. They do a lot of business with them and because of it they seem to forgive their dumb ass leader in a lot of situations. China will sit this one out unless Kerry convinces them it would be in their interest to help out during his trip over there. I won't be holding my breath on that one.


----------



## Lucky Jim

If NK wanted to nuke America the easiest way would be to use one of their subs to deposit a nuke bomb on the seabed a few miles offshore of LA or Frisco etc on a time fuse, then skedaddle lettng the blast, radiation and tsunami clobber the city..


----------



## Moonshinedave

From what the news likes to report this Kim Jong-un new boy-leader of North Korea, is somewhat of a pamper kid. Hopefully, the real decision-makers are a little wiser, and are just letting Kim Jong play bad azz, and if/when it really comes down to anything crazy, they'll find a way to stop him....hopefully.


----------



## iceman2

Lucky Jim said:


> If NK wanted to nuke America the easiest way would be to use one of their subs to deposit a nuke bomb on the seabed a few miles offshore of LA or Frisco etc on a time fuse, then skedaddle lettng the blast, radiation and tsunami clobber the city..


 I just hope your so right! Reality is NOT a PS3 game N.K.

Ha, thats an idea, maybe we could fight all wars like this in the future, China V USA, on a P.S3 round 1, 2, and 3. iran V USA/ NATO. it'a a plan it could work. ::rambo::


----------



## brandonnash

Nah, you'll have some 13 year old kid who thinks he can win the war with a full auto glock.


----------



## iceman2

iceman2 said:


> I just hope your so right! Reality is NOT a PS3 game N.K.
> 
> Ha, thats an idea, maybe we could fight all wars like this in the future, China V USA, on a P.S3 round 1, 2, and 3. iran V USA/ NATO. it'a a plan it could work. ::rambo::


 Ho shit your right! On second thoughts we have this already !  Back to the think tank!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Apart from the 'Seabed Nuke' scenario placed by an enemy sub or merchant ship, there's also the 'Saboteur Landing' scenario where one or more enemy squads are put ashore from a sub.
They could carry explosives or suitcase-nukes to hit US coastal cities or hop on greyhound buses to hit cities a thousand miles inland.
It's not a new idea, IT ALREADY HAPPENED in WW2, but luckily the nazi squads botched it-

_WIKI- "On June 12, 1942, the U-boat U-202 landed Dasch's team with explosives and plans at East Hampton, Long Island, New York.Their mission was to destroy power plants at Niagara Falls and three Aluminum Company of America factories in Illinois, Tennessee and New York.
In 1944 there was another attempt at infiltration..Their mission objective was to gather intelligence on the Manhattan Project and attempt sabotage if possible. They sailed from Kiel on U-1230 and landed at Hancock Point, Maine on November 30, 1944" _

American Theater (1939?45) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PaulS

Lucky Jim said:


> Apart from the 'Seabed Nuke' scenario placed by an enemy sub or merchant ship, there's also the 'Saboteur Landing' scenario where one or more enemy squads are put ashore from a sub.
> They could carry explosives or suitcase-nukes to hit US coastal cities or hop on greyhound buses to hit cities a thousand miles inland.
> It's not a new idea, IT ALREADY HAPPENED in WW2, but luckily the nazi squads botched it-
> 
> _WIKI- "On June 12, 1942, the U-boat U-202 landed Dasch's team with explosives and plans at East Hampton, Long Island, New York.Their mission was to destroy power plants at Niagara Falls and three Aluminum Company of America factories in Illinois, Tennessee and New York.
> In 1944 there was another attempt at infiltration..Their mission objective was to gather intelligence on the Manhattan Project and attempt sabotage if possible. They sailed from Kiel on U-1230 and landed at Hancock Point, Maine on November 30, 1944" _
> 
> American Theater (1939?45) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lucky, the North Koreans have rockets that will put satellites into orbit. They don't need to deliver a nuke by carrying it anywhere. If they want to do the most damage they will just detonate it in space where the EMP will wipe out a large area of the electrical grid and all the electronics in the area. This will put a load on the rest of the grid and cause power outages over even a wider area. That way our "anti-missile" systems are useless to stop the warhead. Why would they have to carry a suitcase bomb or plant one on the sea bed when they can do so much more damage just detonating it from orbit?


----------



## Inor

I think Donald Trump should just sponsor a cage match between Obama and Kim - May the best paper tiger win!


----------



## Lucky Jim

PaulS said:


> Lucky, the North Koreans have rockets that will put satellites into orbit. They don't need to deliver a nuke by carrying it anywhere. If they want to do the most damage they will just detonate it in space where the EMP will wipe out a large area of the electrical grid and all the electronics in the area..


Yeah anything's possible but if NK had a missile with the range to hit mainland USA, it'd still have to get through the Alaskan SAM batteries, so maybe they'd take the easier option of using one of their subs to deposit a nuke bomb with a time fuse on the seabed a mile off Seattle, Frisco or L.A, or send squads ashore carrying suitcase nukes to fan out across America.










As for EMP, we preppers needn't worry about it because we'd just hunker down at home and ride it out til the Govt fixed the power grid..
News item- _March 16th 2013- Hagel said the Pentagon would add 14 new anti-missile interceptors at Fort Greely in Alaska 
Experts say North Korea is years away from being able to hit the continental United States with a nuclear weapon, despite having worked for decades to achieve a nuclear capability.
U.S. to bolster missile defenses to counter North Korea threat: Hagel | Reuters_


----------



## Lucky Jim

North Korea operates 22 Romeo class subs like this one-









From the net- _"The absolute worst case scenario would be for NK to sail two or three subs into the container ports of Long Beach, Los Angeles, and Oakland, surface and detonate crude but effective Hiroshima sized atomic weapons. It would immediately bring the American economy to its knees removing the major lifeline for commerce from Asia into the U.S." _
North Korea Crisis: The US West Coast IS Vulnerable to WMD Attack | Shenandoah

PS- the guy who wrote the above article talks of the subs "surfacing" to detonate nukes, but in fact they wouldn't have to surface at all, they could just deposit the nuke bomb on the seabed with a time fuse then skedaddle back to NK


----------



## paraquack

Kim Jung Un had NO military experience whatsoever before Daddy made him a four-star general.
View attachment 1869

This snot-nosed twerp had never accomplished anything in his life that would even come close to military leadership.
He hadn't even so much as led a Cub Scout troop, coached a sports team, or commanded a military platoon.
So he is made the "Beloved Leader" Of North Korea.
Terrific!-

Oh crap!
View attachment 1870

I'm sorry.
I just remembered that we did the same thing.
We took an arrogant community organizer, who had never worn a uniform, and made him Commander-in-Chief.
A guy, who had never had a real job, worked on a budget, or led anything more than an ACORN demonstration, and we made him "Beloved Leader" of the United States
TWICE !!!
I'm sorry I brought this up.
Never mind.

I don't see why NK is bothering to even talk about destroying the US, Obama is nearly finished.


----------



## grinder37

Just one big happy family,lol.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

A guy in a bass boat with a fish finder could nail a Romeo class rattle trap 200 miles away. The Chinese stopped sending their fleet to sea for more than a few days a year decades ago before retiring them. The Romeo is based off of a 1944 German design, and the design was never really updated anything other than a single conventional anti ship missle tube and some improved air conditiong.

It still sounds like a freight train roaring down a muddy dirt road to modern sonar.


----------



## prep2death

I really think this story is being over hyped int he media. Do you really think a country that can barely afford to feed its people (starvation in NK is common) is going to pull this shit?


----------



## paraquack

I believe it is a ploy to get aid, but I wouldn't trust the as*hole any farther than I could throw him. You know, I can think of a few more I trust even less.


----------



## p4r4d0x

prep2death said:


> I really think this story is being over hyped int he media. Do you really think a country that can barely afford to feed its people (starvation in NK is common) is going to pull this shit?


Perhaps they may consider it as going down fighting?


----------



## PaulS

All the media coverage in North Korea is about winning a war with the US. The believe they can't lose because they have nukes.

Even if they had twice the number of bombs as the US what they aren't calculating is the bomb to land mass times population density. It would be easier for the US to turn them all to ash and glass than it would be for them to do more than disrupt the infrastructure of the US. No matter what it is a lose - lose senario. Nobody can "win" a nuclear exchange. There would be a lot more US survivors than North Korean survivors and they would still be without the ability to manufacture war goods. They would alienate China and their only support comes from China - what would they have left? 

I think we ought to tell China they can have North Korea if they get out of Tibet. At least they could farm North Korea, if they got it before it was turned to glass - which is unlikely to happen in any event.

BTW it is Thursday 4/11/13 in Korea now so they missed the chance to launch the attack on his fathers celebration day. Oh well, maybe next year.

Keep preeping!


----------



## paraquack

What I wonder about, is could they sneak a nuke into the country and plant it next to the White House. I can only pray it never happens. It would take weeks to have new elections, and think of the cost...


----------



## BIOfrequency

paraquack said:


> What I wonder about, is could they sneak a nuke into the country and plant it next to the White House. I can only pray it never happens. It would take weeks to have new elections, and think of the cost...


Now that seems like a stretch! I'm not saying it couldn't happen but ya that would be pretty devastating... Thankfully for me though I'm in the central part of Texas


----------



## prep2death

I really think that this is overhyped I mean this country can barely feed their people, but theyre going to risk an all out war at this point? I think this is just media distraction from the tanking economy.


----------



## grinder37

BIOfrequency said:


> Now that seems like a stretch! I'm not saying it couldn't happen but ya that would be pretty devastating... Thankfully for me though I'm in the central part of Texas


It's really not that much of a stretch if you think about it.The north is known to have smaller suitcase sized nukes that could easily get smuggled in (may already be here).Our boarders are pretty free flowing with our main focus being on the Korea's peninsula and the general population believing that there's no threat to our mainland.I wouldn't put it past Iran either to take an opportunity while they are out of the spotlight at the moment as well.My wish is for nothing of the such,but it's a definate possibility,a slim possibility,but it is there.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Rigged for Quiet said:


> A guy in a bass boat with a fish finder could nail a Romeo class rattle trap 200 miles away. The Chinese stopped sending their fleet to sea for more than a few days a year decades ago before retiring them. The Romeo is based off of a 1944 German design, and the design was never really updated anything other than a single conventional anti ship missle tube and some improved air conditiong.
> It still sounds like a freight train roaring down a muddy dirt road to modern sonar.


Yeah, if the US Navy have a picket line of warships down the west coast listening with passive radar they should pick up an old NK sub easily enough unless it somehow sneaks through by a fluke, for example rough seas could degrade sonar sensitivity.
Like other guys have said, a better way for them to hit US cities would be with suitcase-nukes. Squads could come ashore by rubber boats from innocent-looking merchant ships anywhere along the 12,000-mile coastline from Alaska to Cape Horn, then make their way to hit US cities like "human missiles".
It's not a new idea, any country with a beef against America could do it- 
_"Does America realize the meaning of every Iraqi becoming a missile that can cross to countries and cities?" 
Saddam Hussein, September 29, 1994 _


----------



## paraquack

But we don't need to protect our borders. Like it says on the Statue of Liberty, "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breath free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door". I think they need to add, "Come all you who wish to live in paradise, get free medical, free food, free Section 8 housing, unearned income credit, and illegally vote for the politician who will give more and more".


----------



## Ripon

Why would China want NK? Ports? IDK just asking. And why would China need our blessing to "have" NK? I doubt we'd stop them from taking over.
You can be 100% certain China is studying this very carefully. I think they expect a war with the west at some point in time - maybe a 100 years but 
at some point and they like to see how we respond to things. I'll bet their analyst are going nutso right now figuring out our responses and such.

I did actually hear a main strem media report today (radio) say out loud that NK's "EMP" technology threatens our way of life.



PaulS said:


> All the media coverage in North Korea is about winning a war with the US. The believe they can't lose because they have nukes.
> 
> Even if they had twice the number of bombs as the US what they aren't calculating is the bomb to land mass times population density. It would be easier for the US to turn them all to ash and glass than it would be for them to do more than disrupt the infrastructure of the US. No matter what it is a lose - lose senario. Nobody can "win" a nuclear exchange. There would be a lot more US survivors than North Korean survivors and they would still be without the ability to manufacture war goods. They would alienate China and their only support comes from China - what would they have left?
> 
> I think we ought to tell China they can have North Korea if they get out of Tibet. At least they could farm North Korea, if they got it before it was turned to glass - which is unlikely to happen in any event.
> 
> BTW it is Thursday 4/11/13 in Korea now so they missed the chance to launch the attack on his fathers celebration day. Oh well, maybe next year.
> 
> Keep preeping!


----------



## Inor

paraquack said:


> But we don't need to protect our borders. Like it says on the Statue of Liberty, "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breath free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore. Send these homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door". I think they need to add, "Come all you who wish to live in paradise, get free medical, free food, free Section 8 housing, unearned income credit, and illegally vote for the politician who will give more and more".


Don't forget:


----------



## alterego

Well they admitted on NBC nightly news tonight that NK has a nuclear bomb mounted on a missile.

It cracks me up watching our government and news agencies speculating on the range of their missiles.

First, they don't have a bomb.
NK proves they do by testing one.

Next, they can not mount one on a missile, and if they did it could not reach us.

Now, they can mount one on a missile, but the missile can not reach us.

This administrations foreighn policy is failing terribly.

I think Obama should seal the deal by flying over to meet Kim Jung Un to bow to him on world television.


----------



## brandonnash

I don't like their speculations either. Some very light research could tell what they have and what they don't. 

I do believe it will be extremely difficult for them to create a missile system that could (1) reach all the way across the pacific (and 2) with any accuracy. I really see them as a nation who has borrowed technology from other countries who have nuclear weapons but "we don't know about" like Iran. 

Their leader reminds me of Sacha Cohen in the dictator. I can see him arguing with a rocket scientist that the end of the middle has to be pointy or it won't explode. If it has a round warhead it will just bounce off the ground as evidenced by roadrunner cartoons.


----------



## Will2

wow almost a mild shock .. very very mild... when I saw US had upgraded to defcon 3...

The DEFCON Warning System

Personally I think NK loading many missiles as opposed to just the two that were the focus of the media may have been partially the cause for that.


----------



## PaulS

The North Koreans launched a satellite into orbit - they have a bomb that can be fitted to a missile - that means that they can reach any target in the world. This crap about how backwards North Korea is, smells like a smokescreen that our governments are using to make us FEEL good. All it does is keep people from preparing for what could happen. Oh, it also keeps those who are dependent from panicing because the government really can't protect them.


----------



## paraquack

Considering how many illegals come across the border carrying drugs for a grub stake in this country and don't get caught, I wonder how many have carried components for nukes into our country? But Like i said before, why do we need to control our borders. These poor undocumented aliens coming across are simply seeking a better life. Too bad some of them may have carried the instrument of this country's destruction with them. Oh shit! That's right, the drugs they carry are destroying this country too!


----------



## p4r4d0x

Perhaps North Korea, being as willing as they are to launch, is being assisted by other more technologically capable countries that don't want to be the primary opponent.
Korean War 2.0


----------



## brandonnash

Will said:


> wow almost a mild shock .. very very mild... when I saw US had upgraded to defcon 3...
> 
> The DEFCON Warning System
> 
> Personally I think NK loading many missiles as opposed to just the two that were the focus of the media may have been partially the cause for that.


I didn't know about the Russians doing a mock bombing run against out missile defenses. That actually causes me more discomfort than anything that north Korea has threatened so far. A bit odd too that these two events would happen so close to each other.


----------



## paraquack

Missile defenses, stealth fighters like the F-22, even lasers in space can't stop a man willing to give up his life to blow something to hell. Just look at Iraq and Afghanistan. Why is it that the powers that be can't see the need to protect our borders. And who would we retaliate against in such a scenario, the nuts in Iraq, N Korea? You'd never see it coming. One day it's sunny out, the birds are singing, and boom! No DC, or maybe new York, or who knows. I'm more concerned now than I ever was in the '60s, '70s, '80s, or '90s. With all the nut cases in the Middle East and all the oil money available, who knows how many nukes could be in the US right now, waiting for the go ahead to wage a mighty nuclear Jihad against the great Satan, America.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Regarding muslims, these two key verses from the Koran give a good insight into the muslim mindset because it forbids them to be our pals, and orders them to kill us-

_[Koran 5.51] "O you who believe! *do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends*; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people"
[Koran 9.123] "O you who believe! *fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you *and let them find in you hardness; and know that Allah is with those who guard against evil"_

And although Bin Laden is fish food, these quotes of his below are still shared by the muslim world in general-
_"Hostility toward America is a religious duty, and we hope to be rewarded for it by God...I am confident that Muslims will be able to end the legend of the so-called superpower that is America" (in Time Magazine) _

_"The Twin Towers were legitimate targets, they were supporting US economic power. 
These events were great by all measurement. 
If avenging the killing of our people is terrorism then history should be a witness that we are terrorists. 
Yes, we kill their innocents and this is legal religiously and logically.
There are two types of terror, good and bad. 
What we are practising is good terror. We will not stop killing them and whoever supports them.." -(in video, Oct 2001)_

Responding to the question "Are you trying to acquire chemical and nuclear weapons?"-
_"Acquiring weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty. If I have indeed acquired these weapons, then I thank God for enabling me to do so. And if I seek to acquire these weapons, I am carrying out a duty. It would be a sin for Muslims not to try to possess the weapons that would prevent the infidels from inflicting harm on Muslims." Time Magazine Dec 1998_


----------



## alterego

Mother America is brandishing her weapons 
She keeps me safe and warm 
By threats and misconceptions


----------



## paraquack

Something I heard again on TV and have always wondered. Why is the US the cops to the world. We are spending our money to protect Japan and S. Korea. Two countries that make a boat load of money by trading with US and helps our negative economy. We spend millions for the equipment, the manpower, the technology and what do we get out of it??? Instead of taxing the crap out of us, maybe Obama should tax the really wealthy countries who want us to protect them form N Korea.


----------



## Smitty901

I say let's help NK.
They want to build up their nukes they want the stuff. Well we have a bunch of stuff they plan to dump or store in Nevada . They don't want it no one else does . So load it up and drop in on NK. We even drop it off free shipping.
DOE finalizing plans to dump man-made uranium in Nevada | Fox News

Japan Military is pretty much a joke. However they do have some High tech stuff to protect Japan. I am betting if NK sends them anything they can shoot it down.
If you know anything about the history Korea and Japan don't really like each other they have a very long history. And it does not involve friendship.


----------



## iceman2

alterego said:


> Mother America is brandishing her weapons
> She keeps me safe and warm
> By threats and misconceptions


Follow the truth below;


----------



## Will2

Any takers for a missile launch tomorrow?

1:1 odds? 

are you for or against an attack happening?


----------



## brandonnash

I am off work all week. I'll be good. I will have the TV on...watching movies. No worries here. If it hits somewhere in California I am sure both their peppers will be bugging out and the rest will loot a Whole Foods.


----------



## Deebo

punch said:


> We would booger them up in a short weekend. Hell we spent more time in Grenada. Shoot let me over there with my mini-14 and I shoot that little sawed off runt son of a b*tch right in his belly button. "Gangnam Style" Heck, I'll even do that silly little dance. That's right fellers. Punch is back and loaded for bear... I'm jus sayin'...
> 
> ;p


Punch, maybe you better practice your dance moves..


----------



## iceman2

iceman2 said:


> Follow the truth below;


 would that be the same sort of Launch as this rocket ? WILL.


----------



## PaulS

I am not real concerned about North Korea because whether they launch or not there is nothing I can do about it right now. If it happens I am ready but I am just going to go on living until they make a move. ("they" being anyone)

Right now it is all rhetoric and political posturing and there is no need to be concerned as long as you are ready for the aftermath. My preps are far from complete but I am continuing to get things done and have choices to make if a catastrophy should hit.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Too lazy to look it up, but how many hours ahead of are they? (Shameful for a member of the Realm of the Golden Dragon, I know) It's got to be pretty darn close to "tomorrow" across the International Date Line.


----------



## brandonnash

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Too lazy to look it up, but how many hours ahead of are they? (Shameful for a member of the Realm of the Golden Dragon, I know) It's got to be pretty darn close to "tomorrow" across the International Date Line.


I am central time zone and they are 14 hours ahead of me.


----------



## PaulS

It is 9:00am PDT here and it is 1:00 am Monday in Korea. That puts them about 16 hours ahead of us.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

I actually find some humor that NOKO announced ealier this week that Tokyo is it's first target and Obummer promptly sends Kerry to Tokyo on the 14th.


----------

